# Have you used CanonPriceWatch's Street Price connection?



## Mitch.Conner (Sep 20, 2014)

I've waited long enough for the 24-70 f/2.8 IS. It either isn't coming out, or isn't coming out any time soon IMO. 

So, the 24-70 II is the next best thing. The 24-105 and 24-70 f/4 IS don't do it for me. What can I say? I'm a max aperture nut I guess.

I still find the MAP price high though, even post price-drop. I'm inclined to try CPW's street price connection, but as I understand it, you can't know who you're dealing with until you've initiated a sale.

B&H apparently is now selling at MAP. Prior to the price drop when I'd call and ask what they could do on lens X, they'd quote me a reasonable price. Now they quote me MAP. If I want MAP, I can drive 2 miles to Best Buy and have the added convenience of being able to swap out the lens in 20 minutes if there's anything wrong with it.

So, how many folks here have used CPW's street price connection system, and did it work out well? I would only complete a transaction with an authorized dealer for warranty purposes.


----------



## docsmith (Sep 20, 2014)

No, but I've now purchased two lenses after signing up for their price drop email notifications including a refurbished 24-70 f/2.8 II 15% off its regular refurbished price.


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 20, 2014)

I have used it, they fixed me up with a Canadian supplier for a 1DX that carried a North American warranty and no sales or import taxes.

You might not know the exact dealer before the transaction, but you do know the full details, particularly for the important stuff like USA, Grey, warranty etc etc.

I highly recommend the system and won't buy new without trying them out to see what deal I can get.


----------



## Dylan777 (Sep 20, 2014)

YES.

I used CPW-SP last thursday. Although I haven't received the lens yet(selected free shipping option), but I was on the phone with dealer(yes, US authourized) to confirm: US model, Canon 1yr standard warranty, sealed never been opened etc... 

So far, I'm very happy with CPW service.


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Sep 21, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> I have used it, they fixed me up with a Canadian supplier for a 1DX that carried a North American warranty and no sales or import taxes.
> 
> You might not know the exact dealer before the transaction, but you do know the full details, particularly for the important stuff like USA, Grey, warranty etc etc.
> 
> I highly recommend the system and won't buy new without trying them out to see what deal I can get.



Are you in Canada or the US?



Dylan777 said:


> YES.
> 
> I used CPW-SP last thursday. Although I haven't received the lens yet(selected free shipping option), but I was on the phone with dealer(yes, US authourized) to confirm: US model, Canon 1yr standard warranty, sealed never been opened etc...
> 
> So far, I'm very happy with CPW service.



I know you can't publicly reveal the dealer that you were connected with. Was the dealer one you had heard of before?

Please let me know how things are once you've received the lens. Congrats on your new purchase.


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 21, 2014)

Mitch.Conner said:


> privatebydesign said:
> 
> 
> > I have used it, they fixed me up with a Canadian supplier for a 1DX that carried a North American warranty and no sales or import taxes.
> ...



I am in the USA, the dealer was one of the biggest and most respected Canadian Canon dealers.

I have zero qualms about recommending the system, I know it sounds a little strange but you know who your money is going to before it gets sent and can pay by CC so the deal is protected by your CC company, and it isn't that secretive.


----------



## Steve Williams (Sep 21, 2014)

I used it last month for a new 5D MKIII. Well respected dealer, extremely fair price, (lower than refurb) US warranty. Everything I could ask for. I will not hesitate to use it again.

Cheers,
Steve


----------



## Dylan777 (Sep 22, 2014)

Mitch.Conner said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > YES.
> ...


Lens arrived today. Came with everything - NEW/SEALED. 100% correct, just like dealer mentioned.

I took 5-10shots with the lens, seems to be good. Photos look great. Thumbs up.

EDIT: this is US dealer. Very-very well known. Top 3 dealers in US....maybe :


----------



## privatebydesign (Sep 22, 2014)

I have never had a "sealed" box for any new Canon equipment, is this something new or just a figure of speech?

Oh, I lied, my 300 f2.8IS was sealed, but it was just simple tape on the outside packing box, no special seal, that B&H then double taped, but even my 1Ds MkIII came without anything sealing the box.


----------



## Mitch.Conner (Oct 3, 2014)

Thanks guys.

I'll use it for my next lens. I'm just not sure if that's going to be a 24-70 II afterall.


----------

